# Names?



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a pair of Jacobins, and there haveing a baby soon, like next week if imcorrect and i was thinking of some names, then i just thought of these:

Craven
Carnage

And well, i thought the best place would be to go here. The pair is red. like brick red so any suggestions?


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

I don;t think I'd call a bird carnage lol but maybe that's just me.

Names are always ridiculously hard to pick! 

My main rule/test is: 
Is the name going to embarrass me at some point in the future?

(assuming you are going to fly them outside)

am I willing to shout the name out very loudly from my roof?! Or am I going to shame myself infront of my neighbours by yelling 'gorgeous' or 'beaelzebub' or 'Winston Churchill' or some other such pet name  (though I have vowed to myself I WILL have a winston churchill in my flock one day  )

There are sites online with lists and lists of names, maybe you'll find one you like?


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

http://www.behindthename.com/themes.php

http://www.behindthename.com/names/meaning/red,scarlet

names with red meanings


----------



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> http://www.behindthename.com/themes.php
> 
> http://www.behindthename.com/names/meaning/red,scarlet
> 
> names with red meanings


Afra means "Whiteish red" in Arabic so is kinda a good match, but i like the name Carnage, and since its a jacobin it wont really fly off, during a presintation it will just be there like yep, im a savage bird, I know someone who named a roller Suicide, and im bound and deturmined to get a blue or andilusian Roller and name it Doc or Tardis, if you get where im comeing from


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

logomono13 said:


> Afra means "Whiteish red" in Arabic so is kinda a good match, but i like the name Carnage, and since its a jacobin it wont really fly off, during a presintation it will just be there like yep, im a savage bird, I know someone who named a roller Suicide, and im bound and deturmined to get a blue or andilusian Roller and name it Doc or Tardis, if you get where im comeing from


hahaha i think Doc and Tardis are awesome names for pigeons 

Hey if you like carnage go for it!


----------



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> hahaha i think Doc and Tardis are awesome names for pigeons
> 
> Hey if you like carnage go for it!


THe only thing that the name Tardis could bring up is that when the Doctor comes for me,I would be holding a pigeon, and it would just be ackward....
And I train my birds in a large aviary,so its like my neighbors here " Carnage, Suave, Jackel, Tardis! I think I have shamed myself enoungh infront of my neighbors house, when i first got into pigeons, I was running after a Half homer, Half West of England tumbler, Called Skout, he took his first long flight so when he left the yard, i took of screaming at him to fly down to me, and I was running through the other peoples yards screaming at the sky...


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

hahaha!

The things we do for love 

Mine are pretty normal names - don't think I;ve shamed myself too badly yet


----------



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

All my pigeons flew away or got eatin, my Jacobins are the only birds i have left, but im getting a pair of Satinettes, like the origin of this post, They are haveing a baby soo, so training will be fun when it gets older, mostly because i normally train them when they are just flapping there wings in our local park so they get wind in there wings, and get freedom.
My Jacobins names are Sarah and Nando, and egg
My Satinettes names are gonna be Snowy, And Ocean


----------

